# APR Fall Sale - September 27th to November 3rd!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR is pleased to announce our product line from ECU upgrades to Stage 3+ Turbocharger Systems is on sale!

*September 27th to November 3rd!*










*A Fully Loaded ECU Includes Your Choice of 4 of the Following Programs:*



*Stock Mode* :: _Exact Original Mapping *and Performance_

*91 Octane Performance*

*93 Octane Performance*

*100 Octane Performance*

*Valet Mode* :: _Limits RPMs and Power Output_


*Also Included:*



*Fault Code Erase* :: _Erases Fault ECU Fault Codes_

*Security Lockout* :: _Locks Advanced Functionality of Cruise Control, Password Protected_

*Anti-Theft* :: _Disables Throttle to Render Vehicle Inoperable, Password Protected_


_Some exceptions apply. Diesel engines only contain stock and performance maps. Some ECU features not available._

*APR Hardware Sale:*



APR Carbonio Carbon Fiber Intake Systems - 10% Off!

APR Exhaust Systems - 10% Off!

APR Stage III, III+, K04 and Supercharger Systems - 10% Off!

APR Intercooler and CPS Systems - 10% Off!

APR Motorsport Hardware, R1 DV, Bypipe, Fueling, Hoses, Etc - 10% to 15% Off!

APR Brembo Brake Kits - Free Shipping!

DXD Clutch Kits - Free Shipping!


*VWR Hardware Sale:*



VWR Golf R Intake System - $120 off!


*APR Apparel Sale:*



Deep discounts! Most items only $10!


_Some exceptions may apply_

Please visit the APR Product Pages for full product details or call an APR representative at +1 (334) 502-5181.

To find a local APR Dealer in your area, please use the APR Dealer Locator Tool at www.goapr.com/dealer.

Prices are only applicable to the United States of America. To find pricing and participation outside the USA, please contact a local APR Dealer in your country.

*For more news follow us on Facebook!*



Go APR!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Don't forget about the APR sale going on now thru November 3! 

Please visit the APR Product Pages for full product details or call an APR representative at +1 (334) 502-5181.


----------

